# past camper vehicles



## Margrae (Apr 5, 2016)

Had a VW T25 first....need to find pic.....overheating probs
Then had a Toyota Hiace Super Custom LWB.......loved it, never missed a beat


Bedford CF 350........a tank but such a slug

Hymer b564.......older shape


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 8, 2016)

Never liked the CF when it was around (van not motorhome), but as I get older I now look back fondly on the CF. thanks for sharing.


----------



## DougC (May 5, 2016)

*Ellie may 1*

This was our first camper Renault Traffic Autosleeper

we loved that van spent good money on full respray only to have the subframe crack round the rear axle....

Beware the risk of ebay buying .....  :mad1:  the van had been completely cowboy'd by previous owner - chassis was stuffed with wood cardboard and expanding foam then undersealed over


----------



## The laird (May 5, 2016)

Had caravans then Toyota space cruiser,Renault espaces,Mazda bongo ,now Hymer.View attachment 41320View attachment 41321


----------



## delicagirl (May 5, 2016)

i cant find any pictures of my first van   -  which only lasted me two weeks...   i bought it in 1972 from a mate in London, where i lived at the time, for £25. If memory serves me   it was an Austin  J6 or maybe J4   and had a rear door only.  I think it had full headroom, but i may be mistaken on that,  the engine was between the 2 front seats and i had to prime the engine before starting her up. i think it had a central walkway through towards the cab from the back door, and a cooker and a sink, but no toilet or shower....


----------



## mark61 (May 5, 2016)

My first van, Austin A50. Dad had to drive it though 
VW, dad drove that one too.
Merc 206


----------



## deckboy (May 5, 2016)

Only had two campervans many years (and miles) apart.
The first in Zambia in 1978, a split screen VW that someone on the mine had converted.
The present one our east Neuk campervan Touring S.


----------



## roamingman (May 5, 2016)

mark61 said:


> My first van, Austin A50. Dad had to drive it though
> VW, dad drove that one too.
> Merc 206



My first van (motor) was a Austin A55 bought for  £15 it had a new Gold Seal engine 5 almost new tyres, and a mot with 6 months tax,
best motor I have ever had.


----------



## QFour (May 5, 2016)

Started with a Swift Bolero 712 which had problems from new. Spent ages fixing it and getting it sorted. Then the toilet door started moving along with the frame so I glued it in place and traded it in.

Second one was a Pilote 716 which we really enjoyed but it had problems with the electric bed and would either stick and make squeaking noises, refuse to go up straight or refuse to come down altogether. So decided reluctantly to get shut and get something with mechanical bed mechanism.

Third one is a new Liaka 712 and it is absolutely brilliant. Couple of bits need attention but nothing desperate. Pull down bed in the cab and double in the back. Very comfortable. Even got a garage for the bikes.


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2016)

View attachment 41331View attachment 41332View attachment 41333View attachment 41334View attachment 41335

first was the Morris Minor, £30 well spent,then that stupid but fun Austin Princess ambo, 10mpg ! then a Thames van and a couple of Bedford J1 s, then i put a luton on another J1 and 3 foot on the back, then i rebuilt the body on a TK,top speed 38mph, got us to North Africa no problem, then a few buses, a 1 1/2 decker, then down to a Convoy, a Turbo daily now the Lt35


----------



## Robmac (May 5, 2016)

Blimey Nigel, you must have hit that Monkey Bike pretty hard!


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Blimey Nigel, you must have hit that Monkey Bike pretty hard!


cheeky monkey was gibbon me the finger,next thing he's stuck in my radiator gorilla!


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2016)

n brown said:


> cheeky monkey was gibbon me the finger,next thing he's stuck in my radiator gorilla!



Sounds like a load of monkey business to me.


----------



## trevskoda (May 5, 2016)

n brown said:


> cheeky monkey was gibbon me the finger,next thing he's stuck in my radiator gorilla!



Must have been a total baboon to mes with you.


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Must have been a total baboon to mes with you.


 he ended up in a right orangutangle


----------



## trevskoda (May 5, 2016)

n brown said:


> View attachment 41331View attachment 41332View attachment 41333View attachment 41334View attachment 41335
> 
> first was the Morris Minor, £30 well spent,then that stupid but fun Austin Princess ambo, 10mpg ! then a Thames van and a couple of Bedford J1 s, then i put a luton on another J1 and 3 foot on the back, then i rebuilt the body on a TK,top speed 38mph, got us to North Africa no problem, then a few buses, a 1 1/2 decker, then down to a Convoy, a Turbo daily now the Lt35



Ginger hair,feck now im scared.


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Ginger hair,feck now im scared.


don't be scared Trev, that's just an old mate


----------



## KevDub (May 10, 2016)

*Some of our old vans ...*

This was about our third





Another. Karmann cheetah. Number 30 of 113 ever built





And the last one. Its a Devon.  There were many more but these were about the best I think.


----------

